# DW hose to sink



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

All the DW I've had to install have been beside the sink. I got to do one where the stove is between the DW and sink. Basement is unfinished, so I'm just going to run the drain hose under the floor up under the sink. Anyone have issues with having a long run with the drain hose under the floor? 

Thanks, cheers!


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I have seen it done in old homes where it's been that way for a while. I have to say that I have never seen it be an issue, I have never done it myself...not sure if it would pass an inspection or not.

If it were me I think I'd run it behind the stove and through the cabinets.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Just make sure you put a "hi-loop" in it under the sink.


----------



## germanplumber (Sep 13, 2011)

manufacturer recommended that you do not exceed 10' total length. that what they rate their pumps for.


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

Running the DW drain hose in the basement will be fine, just add the high loop under the sink like Titan said. When you need to replace that DW its just going to be a mess to get all the water out of the hose.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

express said:


> Running the DW drain hose in the basement will be fine, just add the high loop under the sink like Titan said. When you need to replace that DW its just going to be a mess to get all the water out of the hose.


 When I replace a DW, I take the drain hose off at disposal or sink connection, I put my shop vac over the hose, & suck it all out. This usually gets the left over water out of the DW too. No water trail through house. :yes:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Don The Plumber said:


> When I replace a DW, I take the drain hose off at disposal or sink connection, I put my shop vac over the hose, & suck it all out. This usually gets the left over water out of the DW too. No water trail through house. :yes:


 Learned something new this morning, but haven't needed to do that ,yet..


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

If little critters have access to the unfinished basement, run the hose below floor in soft copper. Rats will chew rubber, among other things.


----------



## KennethCastro (Oct 10, 2012)

I only see it in old home when I go there for a plumbing job but it really never made any issues though...


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I have done it. Just don't exceed the 10' someone else mentioned. Also a high loop means nothing here, we either have to install an air gap or air breaker into a receptor.


----------

